# DECA setup question



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I currently have an HR34-700 with built in deca and an HR21-700 receiver. I have my whole home dvr setup with hardwired ethernet (both receivers have ethernet cable plugged in).

I am finally going to give in and upgrade to DECA but just have a question.

Ok like i said right now i have both receivers hardwired via my netgear router. Since the HR34 has DECA built in with a hardwire ethernet cable connected..............could i attach and ethernet coax deca adaptor (link at the bottom of my post) to my HR21-700 and eliminate the hardwire ethernet cable going to that receiver ........and get an internet/whole home connection via coax using this: (or do i need more equipment).

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...dapter-DECA--(DECA1MR01)&tab=reviews&more=yes


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If your HR34 is already connected to your router, then adding a DECA to your other receiver like this:










Get's it on the coax network and the 34 will supply internet access.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh wow i didnt realize it was going to be that easy or i wuldnt have put up so much resistance!! lol. I thought i was going to have to have a Deca box next to my router.....run yet another coax etc etc etc. (then i re-read that other threat i had started and saw the 34 can act as an internet bridge----of course i missed that little important tidbit of info!)

Ok so i'm ordering that from solid signal. I have a BSF on the 21 now so when i get the Ethernet coax adaptor pictured above i'll remove the BSF .......attach the coax adaptor........then an ethernet cable from that to the ethernet port of the hr21.

Now when i do this........do i need to power down the Power Insterter and turn off both the 34 and 21 .......then restart after bsf has been switched out of the coax adaptor?

Also my 4 output splitter is a bit older and isnt the green label kind. Will that splitter work or do i also need to upgrade to a green label splitter?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You do need green label splitters and you shouldn't have to power off anything. . .


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Hmm really? Runner told me my non-green label splitter wuld work. I also called the installer just 2 minutes ago and he said it wuld be fine too. Hmm what to do. What to do i really dont want to climb up into my attic to swap out that splitter.

I guess i culd try out the non-green label splitter....if it works great if not then switch it out.

I was just asking about turning off the power inserter b/c the installer told me anytime i attach or detach a coax from a receiver to turn off the power inserter or it culd zap the receiver when i plug the coax back in if i keep the PI on the whole time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

A 4-way [non green] splitter has about 23-25 dB loss from output to output. This is called isolation and is a good thing.
A Green 4-way splitter has been modified with a DECA bridging loss of 10 dB.

While it might work to not use the right one, it's asking for problems.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Ah ok. So when i take off the coax from the hr21 and replace the BSF with the coax ethernet adaptor do i need to turn off the power inserter?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> Ah ok. So when i take off the coax from the hr21 and replace the BSF with the coax ethernet adaptor do i need to turn off the power inserter?


In a movie I once heard the line: follow the money
In your case follow the voltage, and if the BSF/DECA ain't on the line with voltage [which it shouldn't] it won't matter.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yah i have the PI with the HR34. Power to SWM line out to the splitter power input........IRD out to 34


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> Yah i have the PI with the HR34. Power to SWM line out to the splitter power input........IRD out to 34


And it's the other receiver you're going to connect the DECA to.

If/when you change the splitter, powering down the PI would be the safer move, but then I'm not known for doing things the safe way.
I've been working on and around my SWiM-16 for the past four days and never pulled the power. :lol:


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

OK. My friend had a spare 4 output green label splitter and let me have it (he has tons of spare DTV equipment). I put it on and everything is working fine. Now green label certified! lol. 

Now just waiting on that deca ethernet adaptor to put on the HR21. I get that wednesday


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Btw, after i get the deca ethernet adaptor attached to the HR21 do i need to go into network settings on the 21 and repeat network setup or do i need to go into the advanced setup and plug in the IP of the 34 ......or?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just make sure the lights are green on the Deca and that the 21 gets an IP address that's in your network range - 192.168.x.x


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Well this is how i am going to do it. Right now i have the hr21 hardwired ethernet (along with my 34) via my netgear router. When i get my deca coax ethernet adaptor tomorrow i'm going to put it on the 21. Normally i've noticed whenever u unhook ur ethernet cable from a receiver's port it loses internet. That's why i asked if i need to redo setup or just go into advanced and hit "connect". 

Wasnt sure if unhooking my hardwired ethernet wuld cause internet connection loss and i wuld have to redo something to get it connected again as i have my receivers setup with Static IP's


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Assuming all green you should be good to go. It should find the internet again through the 34.

I'd connect the DECA, confirm Green, disconnect the ethernet cable and connect the ethernet from the Deca.

You could set up a persistant Ping from a PC since you know the 21s IP and quickly confirm it's connection.

In a DOS window . . . ping -t 192.168.x.x where x.x is it's IP.


----------

